# farm land with ponds?



## Tim1980 (Jul 29, 2010)

Looking for land to lease with some ponds, surrounded by pasture.  Will be used for training retrievers.  Cows are not a problem, we won't bother them and they won't bother us.  Can pay small lease fee or trade dog training for access.  In or around Pike Co.  Interested in a typical lease as long as it has several ponds with easy access.  Will also clean around ponds for access.  Dogs are under control at all times and only one dog is out at a time.  Minimal impact on land and water.  No Hunting or Fishing will take place.  Any help is greatly appreciated.  

Thanks,
Tim Wiggins
Oconeeriverretrievers@gmail.com
7065405103


----------



## Tim1980 (Jul 31, 2010)

ttt


----------



## Tim1980 (Aug 4, 2010)

help!


----------



## Tim1980 (Aug 12, 2010)

Ponds please!!


----------



## Tim1980 (Feb 9, 2011)

ttt


----------

